# Key Fobs not working



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I would get it looked at.


----------



## SGotam (Jan 5, 2012)

I had gone to the dealership and they didn't know the problem, they said that little cover where you insert the key to start the ignition may not closed fully. And it has been working fine since then but started again today.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Did the vehicle battery go dead, get disconnected, or was the car worked on recently (since the last time they worked) If yes, it may just need to be programmed, if not they are going to have to look at the car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SGotam said:


> I had gone to the dealership and they didn't know the problem, they said that little cover where you insert the key to start the ignition may not closed fully. And it has been working fine since then but started again today.



SGotam,
I would suggest that if you continue to have this issue with your key fobs that you take both your key fob's as well as your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this again for you. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

I just posted an article about the same thing. Dealer ship has the car as I am writing this. Already gave me a spare key fob, replaced an "Modulator" part... Now they are going into the steering column. Hopefully they can correct the problem. Can you say LEMON LAW?????


----------



## jimmy120 (Oct 30, 2011)

I had the same issue when I pulled into a Kohls store in Wyoming, both FOBS would not work. I moved the car to another store and they both started working. Apparently, the alarm system from Kohls was interfering with my remotes. I have never had that happen before.


----------



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't agree with that. I was having the same problem. I drove it to the dealership for troubleshooting and had the same thing happen when the service manager got into the car to pull it into the service bay.... scratched his head and said" I will let the technician move it." It is in the shop now


----------



## Button Rubber (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for sharing your valuable thought, Keyless entry is a fairly new thing , but is becoming more and more standard as the technology improves. One can actually unlock the car just by being in the vicinity of the car. It gives the option of starting the car without having to put a key into the ignition,

Nice to meet you
Button Rubber


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

jimmy120 said:


> I had the same issue when I pulled into a Kohls store in Wyoming, both FOBS would not work. I moved the car to another store and they both started working. Apparently, the alarm system from Kohls was interfering with my remotes. I have never had that happen before.



Radio Frequency Interference is a known issue with some of these systems. When Mobil came out with the speedpass some of the newer Corvette's at the time would pull up to the pump and have to get pushed away before you could start them.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Just came across this PI


#PIC5650: Security Light On Intermittently And May Be A Start Stall Or No Crank Due To Theft And May Have Any Of The Following Codes In History B3055 B3060 B3935 - (Mar 14, 2012)


Condition/Concern:
In rare cases a customer may comment that they may have an intermittent no crank or start stall concern with the security light coming on. Upon diagnosis the dealer technician may or may not find DTC's B3055, B3060, and/or B3935 in history. In most cases the dealer cannot duplicate the customer's concern.
It is also possible on vehicles equipped with passive entry/start (RPO's ATH and/or BTH) a customer may exhibit a concern with passive entry inoperative and/or no fob detected message, but will start with the fob in the fob pocket.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions:[/h]*Important: *Do not replace any parts for this concern prior to duplicating the concern and reviewing the following information. 
With the advancements in today's technology there has been a great increase in the number of RFID (Radio Frequency Identification Devices) found across many communities, business, and automobiles. It is possible that another RFID device may interfere with the Passkey system. The range of the interference can vary based on the strength of the RFID which may affect the key to exciter module communication. The most common devices found are: vehicle immobilizer key from other vehicles, keyless access transmitters from other vehicles, interstate/bridge toll passes, gate passes, community/parking access cards, fuel station speed passes, and building access swipe cards/ transponder devices.


----------



## Mizzou12 (May 27, 2012)

I am having the same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. It is 3 months old and both my key fobs quit working. Were you able to get the problem fixed and have you had any other issues?
Thanks


----------



## Mizzou12 (May 27, 2012)

texas_silver_streak said:


> I just posted an article about the same thing. Dealer ship has the car as I am writing this. Already gave me a spare key fob, replaced an "Modulator" part... Now they are going into the steering column. Hopefully they can correct the problem. Can you say LEMON LAW?????


I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze that is 3 months old and I am having the same problem. Did you get your problem fixed? Have you had any problems with it since?

Thanks!


----------



## Westfield (Oct 2, 2012)

*Chevy Cruz FOB's not working*

I had this happen today on my Chevy Cruze that is one month old. I use the key manually to get in and then it started working but I'm afraid there is a problem here that Chevy needs to address.


----------



## TFishon39 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 10,000 miles and its a guessing game if my key fobs or electric start will work. I did take mine to dealer and they said key fobs were not the problem and made a appt and they started working for who knows why the following morning. I now have my Cruze back at dealership because once again they are not working. This was the first Chevy we have ever bought and now wondering if we made a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TFishon39 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 10,000 miles and its a guessing game if my key fobs or electric start will work. I did take mine to dealer and they said key fobs were not the problem and made a appt and they started working for who knows why the following morning. I now have my Cruze back at dealership because once again they are not working. This was the first Chevy we have ever bought and now wondering if we made a HUGE mistake.



TFishon39,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

TFishon39 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 10,000 miles and its a guessing game if my key fobs or electric start will work. I did take mine to dealer and they said key fobs were not the problem and made a appt and they started working for who knows why the following morning. I now have my Cruze back at dealership because once again they are not working. This was the first Chevy we have ever bought and now wondering if we made a HUGE mistake.


I have a 2012 LTZ RS that except for the lame excuse for a fix on the engine shield and trim piece around gauge pod buzzes when I am at the right speed and the right kind of road surface the car is flawless.

I have said before that all I have ever bought and will buy in the future will be GM products. LOVE the new Caddy ATS but that is another thread.

I am sure there is a reasonable explanation that will be resolved for you and others. 

I guess you could have purchased a new Nissan Altima like a coworker who called me stupid for buying Chevy. I explained that I believe in supporting US companies and my fellow citizens and remind people about the phrase "Transfer of wealth" and how the world has never seen such a high rate of transfer. The USA is just burying itself buying all these imported products or products made here by foreign companies where the profit leaves our shores. 

My coworker showed up at the shop yesterday in a loaner car as the transmission is dead in his 6 week old POS Nissan. I of course told him he should have purchased a Chevrolet.

I feel certain you will update us as it comes. I will be following this thread to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## nll0314 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a brand new 2013 Chevy cruze and this has been happening on an off for the past 7 months. I took it into the dealership and for some ungodly reason both key fobs started working. The technician said they've never had this problem and sent me on my way. I can unlock my doors with the key but as soon as I do the alarm starts going off until I actually start the car. I guess it's just something I have to live with, but had I known I probably wouldn't have bought this car just for that reason.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nll0314 said:


> I have a brand new 2013 Chevy cruze and this has been happening on an off for the past 7 months. I took it into the dealership and for some ungodly reason both key fobs started working. The technician said they've never had this problem and sent me on my way. I can unlock my doors with the key but as soon as I do the alarm starts going off until I actually start the car. I guess it's just something I have to live with, but had I known I probably wouldn't have bought this car just for that reason.


Welcome to Cruze Talk, nll0314. I am sorry for the issue you are experiencing with your key fobs. If you would like our assistance with setting up another dealer appointment or locating a new dealer for a second opinion, we are more than happy to help. Please private message us and include your contact information and VIN. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nll0314, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. I would certainly have your dealership look into this again for you. If you would like some assistance, plese do not hesitate to reach out to us. You can private message us your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of you GM dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## vetteman3002 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze also. Also having the same problems. It has been in the dealership here in Wichita Kansas 4 times now. Once had to have it towed. This car has made me lose my job and my wife is on probation at her job. One of the biggest mistakes I have ever made in my life was buying the Chevy Cruze. The dealership says that there is nothing wrong with the car. They say that it is not a problem on any other car and that we are not telling the truth about it not unlocking, starting, remote starting or anything to do with the fob. I am beyond frustrated. I took off work yesterday to take the car back to the dealership for them to again tell me nothing is wrong!!! No codes!!! Take the pile of crap back home, there is nothing wrong with it. The last time this happen there was a satellite disabled or something on the dash and they got codes that time. But all they did is replaced the battery cable. I have worked in electronics for the last 21 years until my Cruze lost my job for me, but I know that replacing the battery cables was a way to "pass the buck" and just a stupid way for them to buy time until the warranty expires. I have been a Chevrolet lover since I started driving until now. This car and the service is beyond the worst experience I have ever been through. So, if you are reading this thread and thinking about a Cruze... DON'T DO IT!!!!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Most common cause for both fobs not working is the ignition switch cover not closing. Take a look at the small cover for the ignition lock cylinder. When you pull the key out it should shut. If you pull the key out and the cover stays open your remote will not work.

Why is this thread in powertrain?


----------



## vetteman3002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine doesn't have the ignition switch. It has a place for a key in the center console. So, this is not what mines problem is. But thanks for the reply.



ChevyMgr said:


> Most common cause for both fobs not working is the ignition switch cover not closing. Take a look at the small cover for the ignition lock cylinder. When you pull the key out it should shut. If you pull the key out and the cover stays open your remote will not work.
> 
> Why is this thread in powertrain?


----------



## jdavis59 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am having problems with key fob, also. I keep having to replace the battery in it every two to three weeks. Can anyone tell me why?


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

Any updates on this? I'm having the same problem with my 2013 Sonic. The dealer replaced an electronic part a few weeks ago. This seemed to do the trick until a few days ago.

I used to be able to insert the key, turn it to accessory, then remove the key and the fob would work. That doesn't even work anymore.


----------



## dargwe (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, my name is diego i bought a chevy cruze a week ago (actually 5 days ago) 2014 brand new 0 miles, my first time i was happy until i noticed that my keyless entry stopped working 10 minutes after i turn off the car, i need to open it with the key then it starts working again. I thought buying a new car would solve the any problems a car with 200 miles has more issues than my old car. Anyways i took it to the dealer, they gave me a rental ( free, but i need to pay insurance $20+ a day) so you understand my rush i dont want to keep paying for a car i did not intend to have and i dont want to keep waiting it has been two days and it may take 3 more, the dealer doesnt know the problem, is a new car, brand new car. I really want a refund but i dont think i can ask for that any ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm assuming you are in the USA.

If so, start by calling your insurance company and ask if the rental car is covered.....USA residents with decent insurance will find they have coverage.....it moves to the car you are operating.
If so, then cancel the add on insurance someone talked you into.

That'll make you feel better about the rental.

I know it is frustrating to encounter a problem on a new car but better now than two weeks out of warranty......better it shows a problem right away.

Refund huh......ain't gonna happen so don't get too excited about the idea.
Be patient, the dealer wants it out of their shop more than you want it at home......try to not pester them.....they'll figure it out and this will be nothing but a memory down the road.

Rob


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

This is interesting. I have been talking to my dealership for a long time about the second key fob for my car. Evidently they can't find it! I bought the car in May and after a few months I just gave up trying to get them to do anything. I go to a different dealership for everything with my car now and I do have a back up battery for my key fob in case the battery dies. I have had no problems with the key fob itself, but reading things like this do make me nervous about problems occurring. I suppose that because I have the push to start style ignition this problem is possibly avoided? Very interesting.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Both my key remotes started having issue when I got home today. Had been working perfectly fine until today, almost 2 years with my 2012 Cruze. It's not a battery issue. My wife rarely uses her keys and her remote is acting the exact same way as mine. It will work sometimes if I hold the key down for the lock, unlock or trunk functions. Pressing the keys quickly won't work at all anymore? I tried inserting my key in the ignition a few time to make sure it was closed when key removed. Remotes started working better, then went back to the having to hold button down? I guess I could drive around the block to see if some new interference is messing with my remote? Sometimes nothing works, until I start the car and turn it back off? Any other suggestions?


----------



## jguzzy1454 (Sep 13, 2015)

When I drove home last night from a restaurant a mile away, where the remote worked, it would not work to lock the car or open the trunk. I went into my apartment and got the other key we hardly ever use, tried it and it did not work either. So it is doubtful it was the batteries. When I went out this morning, I tried my key again and it worked fine.

Very weird, and this seems to have happened to a lot of Cruze owners. Next time, I will check the cover on the lock.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

For you guys who went to the dealer and got it fixed, what did they end up fixing or replacing? I am having these issues with both key fobs, both with batteries replaced and do not want to have to go back to the dealer... I was just there a few weeks ago.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Radio Frequency Interference is a known issue with some of these systems. When Mobil came out with the speedpass some of the newer Corvette's at the time would pull up to the pump and have to get pushed away before you could start them.


That is hilarious...and frightening.


----------



## Superfredy2002 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just wanted to check if anyone had an official cause and resolution from either dealer or Chevy, I am experiencing this now on my '13 and I'm hoping it's a simple fix


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...als_and_Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze 2nd print.pdf

start at 2-6, that would be page 35


----------



## JASCruze (Jul 14, 2016)

For my car the FOB's stop working ~30 minutes after I lock the car. Both of them stop working even with new batteries. If I manually open the door with the key, the car alarm starts. Then I can turn the alarm off with my key fobs and they both start working again. The dealer thinks the Door Lock Receiver is faulting and going to sleep or halting after some time (in my case ~30 minutes after locking). We are going to replace the door lock receiver is see if it resolves the issue. For 2014 LT the part number is 13503205. There are 2 versions of the door lock receiver, one for cars with key-less start, and another for cars w/o. My car does not have key-less start. Will let you know if this fixes the problem for me. This is a special order part, so may take a week before I know.

These parts are available on ebay and I think it is located behind the drivers mirror. However, I am not sure it they need dealer programming. My is still under warranty so didn't go that route.

Update: Found this tech link article. http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/?p=3081

Update 2: Replacement of the door lock receiver fixed my issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JASCruze said:


> For my car the FOB's stop working ~30 minutes after I lock the car. Both of them stop working even with new batteries. If I manually open the door with the key, the car alarm starts. Then I can turn the alarm off with my key fobs and they both start working again. The dealer thinks the Door Lock Receiver is faulting and going to sleep or halting after some time (in my case ~30 minutes after locking). We are going to replace the door lock receiver is see if it resolves the issue. For 2014 LT the part number is 13503205. There are 2 versions of the door lock receiver, one for cars with key-less start, and another for cars w/o. My car does not have key-less start. Will let you know if this fixes the problem for me. This is a special order part, so may take a week before I know.
> 
> These parts are available on ebay and I think it is located behind the drivers mirror. However, I am not sure it they need dealer programming. My is still under warranty so didn't go that route.
> 
> Update: Found this tech link article. Incorrect Remote Control Door Lock Receiver


Hi JASCruze,

We're very sorry to hear about this key fob concern you're experiencing with your Cruze but are glad to see that your dealership is working with you to resolve this. Please keep us updated on the repair and should you need any further assistance, don't hesitate to send us a private message.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

And if you have a second gen? The type that has no keys whatsoever!!!

Momma' used remote start on hers this morning to let it warm up while she was getting ready to go out the door to work. 

So it's sitting just outside the garage running with the doors locked of course and she goes to get in the car and nothing happens. The door buttons do not work. How remote does not work. She stepped back in the house and got my remote it doesn't work! Now we're talking about remotes that are 2 months old. The car wasn't even built until something like October or November and we did not buy it until December.

I might add that she could look through the window and see a message that said no remote detected.

But, once she unlocked it with the app, she got in the car and the remotes started working again!!! WTFrick? Arrrrggghhhh

So anyhow... The car is sitting there running and you can't get in it! There is no Keyhole, there is no hold the remote until the windows roll down, but there IS a hammer if we want to do that.

So the next thing I thought off was hey let's use the app maybe we can get in it with the app. We both have OnStar as well as the My Chevy app on our phones (for both her Cruze and my Silverado).

Sure enough... The app unlocked the car! Which quite honestly surprised the crap out of me because getting the satellite signal in the garage would have been impossible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

I am having intermittent keyless lock / unlock issues on my 2013. Both FOBs, new batteries. GM CSR, please don't tell me to go to the dealer.

Weird stuff happening check this out, I made the issue happen consistently:

When I hardwired a radar detector / car black box, I tapped power from the Reading Lamp circuit at the BCM. With A-B-A-B testing (I installed a mechanical switch to shut down the accessory devices), it proved that when the devices were powered, the car would not respond to keyless commands, very consistently, like I said A-B-A-B testing was performed. 

I then added a relay to the interior light circuit and pulled power off of a larger 12v load circuit at the BCM, the relay is a minature 2 amp mechanical relay with similar amp draw to the interior lamps. 

This solved the problem for the most part, but I will still walk back to my car if I am >20 ft away to lock the vehicle. Walking to my car after work (large parking lot), i am able to unlock from >20ft pretty consistently, it seems like the issue is trying to lock the car after driving it, say 10% of the time it happens the keyless command is not recognized, I just walk towards the car and keep hitting lock until it locks.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Steelmesh said:


> I am having intermittent keyless lock / unlock issues on my 2013. Both FOBs, new batteries. GM CSR, please don't tell me to go to the dealer.
> 
> Weird stuff happening check this out, I made the issue happen consistently:
> 
> ...



Steelmesh, I also Hardwired my Radar detector to the Maplight right at the maplight on my 2012 LTZ, I have issues contstantly with the car telling me Remote not detected! My car starts up usually all the time, but sometimes it takes a few times, even once the car is running, remote not detected comes up! Remote Commands work fine when out of the car, and it always unlocks and locks and detects when I'm near, just acts up when I'm trying to start!
So what exactly is the delay time on your Relay to help with these issues? Have pics?Thanks! Ive had the reciver replaced already with no help! Dealer always tells me its my Radar Detector causing the interference too


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Steelmesh, I also Hardwired my Radar detector to the Maplight right at the maplight on my 2012 LTZ, I have issues contstantly with the car telling me Remote not detected! My car starts up usually all the time, but sometimes it takes a few times, even once the car is running, remote not detected comes up! Remote Commands work fine when out of the car, and it always unlocks and locks and detects when I'm near, just acts up when I'm trying to start!
> So what exactly is the delay time on your Relay to help with these issues? Have pics?Thanks! Ive had the reciver replaced already with no help! Dealer always tells me its my Radar Detector causing the interference too


Something like this relay: TX2-12V-TH Panasonic Electric Works | Relays | DigiKey

I did this at the BCM connector:











MODIFIED WIRING DIAGRAM:


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Went by the dealership today and asked them if they've heard of the 2nd gen having key fob problems. 

Of course they said no.

Then they let me in on a secret. There is a KEY in the fob. There is also a keyhole in the door. 

Press the tiny chrome square on the side of the fob by where the chrome end is, (where the opening is) the pull the chrome end out and it has a key attached to it.

Then the driver's door handle towards the back edge (the part that didn't pull outward) has a little square that you can pop off with a tiny screwdriver or knife and there is a keyhole underneath it. 

Go figure.[emoji4] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Steelmesh said:


> Something like this relay: TX2-12V-TH Panasonic Electric Works | Relays | DigiKey
> 
> I did this at the BCM connector:
> 
> ...


*
THIS IS FUSED 2 AMPs
*
Not show GMA-2A glass fuse type holder with 2 amp fuse


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

My TPMS has been going off, losing signal double dash shown "--" , after 10 minutes it starts reading PSI again. Happened once yesterday commute home, happened once today commute to work. 


I then came across this post today, Chevy VOLT, TSB PI #PIC5604C "poor remote transmitter range/remote start Or TPM Indicator on - Dec 14, 2012:
Tire Pressure Monitoring System showing no pressure in one tire
"With the symptoms you describe, I would be asking your dealership to replace the Remote Control Door Lock Receiver since it is also responsible for RX key FOB along with TPSM..."

I will probably swap out this receiver and see what happens, as maybe it is related since the Volt shares the Cruze platform this may include some of the electronics. Maybe the a new receiver has better filtering? Better radio?

During this reply, I checked TSBs and found these:

# PIT5119C: Intermittent Remote Keyless Entry Inoperative - (Feb 24, 2014)
Condition/Concern
Customer may comment the keyless entry remote is inoperative at times. This may be caused by the ignition key cylinder door sticks in the up position. When this happens it will disable the keyless remote start and the door lock functions. Customers may notice a Chime sound when the key is out of the ignition and the driver's door is open. The likely cause is a sticking ignition key cylinder door on plunger to the micro switch.

I don't have a chime when the door is open and key removed...


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Not sure if this is the solution, I'm only looking at this part as a potential root cause, because of the Volt TSB.

Part number found using a online GM parts vendor, 13586942 $58 list, cheaper online
Vendor Part Notes: With passive entry. Without 433 mhz, without collision alert.

Alldatadiy.com says it is: 13583332, where this is listed for $40, cheaper online
Vendor Part Notes: Cruze, Cruze Limited. With passive entry. With keyless entry. Volt. Without 433 mhz, without collision alert.

According to the online GM parts vendor, both parts fit my 2013 Cruze!! I speculate, the 3332 part with "Volt" in the part notes is probably the updated version for the Volt TSB.

*EDIT: *GM dealer parts guy said that 3332 looks like it is for a 2014 Cruze fyi, googling pointed towards 2014-2016 Cruze. Also looks like GMPD and alldatadiy is incorrect, as GMPG shows it does not fit a 2013 Cruze and GM dealer parts guy said it should be 13586942

Looks easy enough to service:








13586942

No indication of needing any re-programming. 

I suspect the security information is sourced via the key fob, this receiver module just forwards data to the BCM to take care of security.


A possible "Palm-to-Forehead" fact is that I am running my radar detector directly under this receiver now that I see where it is located. I will power down these devices and see if the TPMS thing happens again, or door lock range issues happen again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, the TPMS and Fob have the same receiver. And assuming you don't have any add-in electronics by the rear-view mirror (like a dash cam or a radar detector) then a defective receiver could well be your problem.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, the TPMS and Fob have the same receiver. And assuming you don't have any add-in electronics by the rear-view mirror (like a dash cam or a radar detector) then a defective receiver could well be your problem.


After posting on here I asked Vortex Radar on YT if he has heard of Radar Detectors interfering with key fobs, in particular my model, and he said he wasn't aware anything like this.

I started driving with 1-single device on at a time. I started out with running the Camera only, I lose TPMS with it. After it did it a couple times, I changed over to run the Radar Detector only. I ran the Radar Detector 3 days in a row, no issues. I then started randomly plugging the Camera in, for some odd reason I keep getting TPMS issues and lost Key Fob range while the Camera is powered up, like repeated it many times, the pattern is that it only happens when the Camera is powered up.

It could be the Camera alone, or the combination of the Camera + Radar, as they share the same power wire up in the overhead console.

I would say do not buy the Blackbox Camera that "looks like a football", this one here I don't plan on buying a new different type of Camera anytime soon, so I think I am going to relocate the Camera to the rear windshield and see what happens.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some people have reported success when adding a ferrite bead to the power wire. That prevents the power line from acting like an antenna. It should be as close to the camera as possible. Simply moving the camera to give it more distance from the receiver could resolve the problem as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Steelmesh said:


> A possible "Palm-to-Forehead" fact is that I am running my radar detector directly under this receiver now that I see where it is located. I will power down these devices and see if the TPMS thing happens again, or door lock range issues happen again.





ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, the TPMS and Fob have the same receiver. And assuming you don't have any add-in electronics by the rear-view mirror (like a dash cam or a radar detector) then a defective receiver could well be your problem.



Just as a counterpoint, I have both my radar detector and a dash cam here and am having no issues with Key fobs or TPMS (so far







).


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Some people have reported success when adding a ferrite bead to the power wire. That prevents the power line from acting like an antenna. It should be as close to the camera as possible. Simply moving the camera to give it more distance from the receiver could resolve the problem as well.


Great idea! I should have one at home to test this out. 

You do bring up an important detail I have ignored; where I have the 12v cigarette adapter up in the overhead console, where this dc-dc device is the source of noise. I'll check the voltage requirement for the camera and see if I can direct 12v. I bought a hardwire kit for the radar detector, it is straight 12v with no filters or circuit protection.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Just as a counterpoint, I have both my radar detector and a dash cam here and am having no issues with Key fobs or TPMS (so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the counter here, some folks reading this may think it is a common problem. I see it as an isolated issue with my car and I have some major wiring mods, major as in cut and soldered factory harness. I'll try to reconfigure the power source as suggested and see what happens.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just posted this answer on another thread. When "key fob not detected" is on the dash and you cannot open the door or start the car. There is tech bulletin # 16-NA-396 posted that a receiver needs to be replaced. I had this issue come up twice on my 2016 Cruze Premier. It also only happened when I remote started the car twice in a row before going out to use the car. Very happy that this site exists so I can find out the issues with these cars. I hope my pistons are good.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

OK. Today I brought the Cruze Premier 2016 into the dealer and showed him the tech bulletin. He looked into it with the technician and found that my vehicle was not built in the time frame with that tech bulletin. The dealer performed a program update on the Body Control Module (BCM) and he says that the problem should be solved. We shall see and update this thread.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Too much technology using the same RF bandwidth. Some cars with "automatic cruise control" make my RD go off because they're on the same frequency as some radar guns, which boggles my mind ... because if a car like that were headed towards a state trooper, couldn't that make his radar be inaccurate? Or perhaps even make it appear as though you're trying to jam his radar? Either way ... there is WAY too much traffic on the RF bands.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.revbase.com/BBBMotor/TSb/DownloadPdf?id=197955


----------



## kindredcomposer (Jan 12, 2019)

*Fob Problems*



Button Rubber said:


> ...One can actually unlock the car just by being in the vicinity of the car. It gives the option of starting the car without having to put a key into the ignition...



If the fobs are not working, then being in the vicinity of the car won't help. I just ran an errand in the car, got out of the car, and my fob wasn't working. I went outside to lock the car manually and went to get the other fob, assuming I just had a dead battery in the first. The second fob wasn't working either so now I'm completely locked out of my vehicle


----------



## Sarah waters (Apr 30, 2021)

I have to manually use my key to unlock my car and every time my alarm starts going off my key fob will not work any more n it looks lime someone had tried to break into my car bc the lock looks bent just a tiny bit what do you think I should do how do I get my key fob to work again n my horn to stop honking when I unlock my car Ty so much


----------



## Chewy5254 (Dec 3, 2021)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> SGotam,
> I would suggest that if you continue to have this issue with your key fobs that you take both your key fob's as well as your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this again for you. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I have the same issue. Actually worse. Every 5 days, both of my key fobs will not work. Error message states "key not recognize, start manually". I inserted the key to no avail. I usually wait about 30 min. to an hour then all of sudden-- boom it works. I took my 2015 cruze ltz to 2 dealerships already. They could not figure it out. The last dealership kept my car for 5 days, I even gave the mechanic permission to take my car home to see if the issue will arise, but it did not. Therefore I asked the dealership to reprogrammed/reset the key fobs and picked up the car.
7 days later, it happened again -- Key not recognized. Start manually. 

Please note, I had the key fobs batteries changed before I took my car to the dealerships. I also had my local mechanic replaced the car battery because it was suggested that it could be the issue. They could not figure it out either, therefore I was told to take it to the dealer. 

It seems like this is an issue the Chevrolet cannot figure out.


----------



## Jimmy crafton (11 mo ago)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> TFishon39,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Please someone contact me on my 2016 chevy cruz. Fob isn’t starting car n I’ve tried all the YouTube solutions and they’re not working 6156482923


----------

